# Forced Time Off - Mental Issues on not Traning



## Franklin Yeti (Apr 27, 2016)

So, I've had to have a medical procedure done (I'll spare the board the details - just know it's bottom end related).  Anyhow, it doesn't look like I'll be able to train for at least another 5-7 days or so.  If I don't train for say 7 days will I lose much if any of my gains?  Common sense tells me it won't negatively affect my gains.  As the Geto Boys once said, "my mind is playing tricks plays tricks on me" and I have this vision of waking up one morning, looking in the mirror and losing all my gains.  

I'm planning on eating the exact same way I was before, only difference is I'm taking Oxycodone every 4 hours for the pain (Lala land city).  If I do this, will all be copacetic?  BTW-I'm high on pain pills right now, so if this thread seems to ramble, or doesn't make sense, apologies in advance.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 27, 2016)

You will be fine. Let your prolapsed rectum heal up. Next time work up in size don't just go straight to the BBC.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 27, 2016)

A week off wont do nothing. You need to rest.

Look at it this way: Will dieting for 5-7 days turn a fat man slim? ...nnnno.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 27, 2016)

lol rose bud. Feel better bro! U will come back stronger after a week off I bet


----------



## bigdog (Apr 27, 2016)

a week of rest will do your body good! I was stalled on gains and losing weight so I took a week off and when I stepped back In I felt far better than I did! just relax, enjoy lala land for the week!


----------



## snake (Apr 27, 2016)

Don't sweat what you can't control. 7 days in the grand scheme of things is nothing. Most guys will be back to their gym weights in 2 weeks.  

If you're at all concerned about your body weight during that time, just take in a little less to offset the lack of activity.


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 27, 2016)

good lord, try having a few months off...

If you are consistent, your body will remember...relax and enjoy the down time


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Apr 27, 2016)

Thanks, nothing like several Thrombotic Hemorrhoids that have to be snipped off to **** up your week.  No BBC, thanks anyhow POB


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Apr 27, 2016)

7 days is nothing take 14 days off and u will still be fine. I'm the same it's all in our heads.


----------



## stonetag (Apr 27, 2016)

Nah, your body is busy trying to heel up and hair over.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 28, 2016)

You could probably take as much as a month off and be fine so long as you eat enough to support maintenance.


----------



## saltylifter (Apr 28, 2016)

I try and take a week break every 4 months or so to just let my body heal up. U need it. You will come back and be stronger and have more motivation. Don't worry about taking a week. You will be fine


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 28, 2016)

Sounds like you havent takin a break from the gym in a long time judging by the uncertainty.

Take 2 weeks off for good measure if I were you.

Taking short periods of time off may appear to slightly loose gains.

In reality you are only not swollen, you start to gain more cold size and the next pump should be larger.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 28, 2016)

What an EXCELLENT thread!


----------

